# KSU Mosquito 'Thaw Open - $1k Guaranteed



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

$1000 guaranteed bonus in addition to payout for highest collegiate finisher!

THREE anglers to a team! Volunteer for a college angler in your rig for DISCOUNTED entry!

Sat April 16 State Park ramp

http://www.dobass.com/2016WEBFORMS/THAW.html

Full details and print registration above!
Nip


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking forward to it. Looks like perfect weather.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody who was there know what it took to win? I am sure it will get posted but just curious now. Lol


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

13.89 i believe...somewhere in that neck of the woods


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

13.89 won. Got fortunate and took 3rd with 13.34. Back at it tomorrow for bbc.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

nice bag....congrats


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/OPEN2016.html

Follow @dobass on Twitter you can watch every DoBass event live as well replay for limited time- immediate results


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/OPEN2016.html
> 
> Follow @dobass on Twitter you can watch every DoBass event live as well replay for limited time- immediate results


Love the Periscope weigh ins!


----------

